# Ether vs Expro (village idiot comparison)



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

Okay so here we go!
Ether vs the Expro from my own, very limited capability point of view.

You have all seen some Ether videos, so not covering any “out the box” stuff. One thing I found odd however, is that there is no screwdriver in the box.

The Ether feels dainty and solid at the same time. The Expro feels like a tank, nothing dainty about it.

I got the matte black Ether and the finish is very good, almost a luxurious feel to it. I couldn’t really pick up any major differences in build quality, but the glass on the Ether is (or feels) very thin.

The build decks are VERY similar, so building is a piece of cake on both. Wicking ease has to go to the Expro, but only because the juice wells are so huge that you don’t need to comb anything out. I had to thin the wicks out somewhat on the ether to get them sitting comfortably through the juice ports.

Looks, while 100% subjective, I prefer the look of the Ether. It looks slicker, more sophisticated and the dimensions are just better overall.

Now for the important stuff...
The draw on the Ether is dead silent, but looser than the Expro. I have the Ether on the one, super tiny airflow hole (with the AF reducer installed under the coil) and it is on par with the Expro with about 3 holes open. Both are equally smooth (although I am getting a tiny bit of coil crackle on the Ether. I must mention that the cotton felt slightly looser through the coil when building the Ether, so more a result of my building than anything to do with the RTA).

The drip-tip on the Ether is definitely something different and not what I am used to at all. It is not unpleasant, but having used only a Kayfun Lite and Expro for a long time, my mind keeps thinking of DL when my mouth touches the tip on the Ether.

Flavour?
I almost feel bad for saying this, because I really REALLY like my Expro... The Ether takes the flavour battle and not by a small margin. It is a liquid I haven’t tasted before, but the flavour is fuller on the Ether. The apple is much more pronounced and sweeter.

Am I glad I bought the Ether?
Absolutely! So much so that if the performance difference remains across different builds and liquids, the Expro might just find the holiday season to be very lonely.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Ruwaid (25/11/20)

@CJB85 Thank you bud...you have covered most things I personally needed to know about this RTA...As much as these 2 in 1 rtas are nice...I tend to use the RDL functionality very rarely. Its all about mtl for me at the end of the day and im glad you wrote this up and nicely done too!!
Added to cart! 

PS...please slap on a smaller mtl driptip like the expro or nautilus if at all possible please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @CJB85 Thank you bud...you have covered most things I personally needed to know about this RTA...As much as these 2 in 1 rtas are nice...I tend to use the RDL functionality very rarely. Its all about mtl for me at the end of the day and im glad you wrote this up and nicely done too!!
> Added to cart!
> 
> PS...please slap on a smaller mtl driptip like the expro or nautilus if at all possible please.



Yes please! As I doubt I would use that Stock drip tip when @Christos eventually decides to sell me his....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @CJB85 Thank you bud...you have covered most things I personally needed to know about this RTA...As much as these 2 in 1 rtas are nice...I tend to use the RDL functionality very rarely. Its all about mtl for me at the end of the day and im glad you wrote this up and nicely done too!!
> Added to cart!
> 
> PS...please slap on a smaller mtl driptip like the expro or nautilus if at all possible please.


Done... it looks kind of wonky with the Expro tip, but the draw is nicer. The flavour seems even better (might be placebo due to the more enjoyable tip), but the coil crackle seems more pronounced.
I think it will look pretty good with a standard Kayfun tip, or even one of the newer Wave tips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

Here is another tip, but purely for aesthetics, as the bore is for RDL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

I may have found a con, but it may just be user error. Perhaps @BioHAZarD can weigh in here, if he has also experienced the same?
The AF ring makes up most of the base, so screwing and unscrewing the base is virtually impossible without turning the AF ring. I have to turn the AF all the way to a hard stop on the left to unscrew and then all the way to the right to screw it back on. This is not the con though, but rather this... when I try to unscrew the deck, it is not the part that starts to unscrew, but the chimney starts unscrewing from the fill port section!
I hope this is just some error on my side, otherwise it means you have no access to your deck without losing all the liquid in the tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> I may have found a con, but it may just be user error. Perhaps @BioHAZarD can weigh in here, if he has also experienced the same?
> The AF ring makes up most of the base, so screwing and unscrewing the base is virtually impossible without turning the AF ring. I have to turn the AF all the way to a hard stop on the left to unscrew and then all the way to the right to screw it back on. This is not the con though, but rather this... when I try to unscrew the deck, it is not the part that starts to unscrew, but the chimney starts unscrewing from the fill port section!
> I hope this is just some error on my side, otherwise it means you have no access to your deck without losing all the liquid in the tank.


Had the same issue with the extension kit ... don't lube the o-ring where it connect to the top of the atty. keep it as dry as possible when reassembling and lube the bottom o-ring below the deck. Sorted out the issue for me... was also tricky on a SBS mod where part of the atty is sunk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Had the same issue with the extension kit ... don't lube the o-ring where it connect to the top of the atty. keep it as dry as possible when reassembling and lube the bottom o-ring below the deck. Sorted out the issue for me... was also tricky on a SBS mod where part of the atty is sunk


Thank you! 
I am very glad that I was not being an idiot and even more glad that there is a fix!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)

@BioHAZarD , has @JurgensSt figured out how to wick his Ether yet? Maybe I can convince him to sell his, @Christos doesn't want to separate from his

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @BioHAZarD , has @JurgensSt figured out how to wick his Ether yet? Maybe I can convince him to sell his, @Christos doesn't want to separate from his


he has made some progress but I am not sure if he was totally successful lol
try your luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)

How about it @JurgensSt ?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt (25/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> How about it @JurgensSt ?



The user you have tagged in this post is ignoring you........ Please try again later

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Munro31 (25/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> How about it @JurgensSt ?


If the Gump cannot help you are SOL boet

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## GSM500 (25/11/20)

Gonna chuck in my 5c here.... Y'all know I'm MTL crazy. 

I agree with what @CJB85 has said on the Ether vs Expromizer V4. The Expromizer is a great tank, the top airflow is super quiet and super smooth. Flavour is good but the Ether is better by a fair bit.

I keep buying MTL atties to see if anything can knock the Kayfun Prime off its pirch in my books, and the Ether is the closest any atty has come. The vape experience is very very close, except the Ether's airflow can be set tighter for those that like the golf ball through a hose pipe pull. Flavour is fantastic, but I get a bit more coil crackle then the KF Prime but nothing major. The Ether is more modern and beautifully machined. I think Bogan did a great job. 

What I didn't initially like about the Ether was the drip tip, so I got the Pipe Boy Drip tips by Bearded Viking Customs available at Vapers Corner. Very comfortable and makes for a great vape

I've been using a prime for a couple of years now, love this atty, so much so, I got the DLC version a few months ago. Also decided to get the Wave tips with the order from Creme de Vape and I couldn't be happier with them. Very comfortable and keeps great flavour. I highly recommend them to any MTL enthusiast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

GSM500 said:


> Gonna chuck in my 5c here.... Y'all know I'm MTL crazy.
> 
> I agree with what @CJB85 has said on the Ether vs Expromizer V4. The Expromizer is a great tank, the top airflow is super quiet and super smooth. Flavour is good but the Ether is better by a fair bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the drip-tip hint! I’m definitely swinging by there ASAP!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45 (25/11/20)

Loving this thread. I’ll chip in. I loved my expro, but the ether completely took its place. Not that it’s miles better at all, but small subjective things for me. I like the compact and solid build of the ether. The expro can sometimes look like the Eiffel Tower and it’s a monster of a tank. I like the smoothness slightly more on the ether. But mostly they are very equal. Personal preference leads me to my ether.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500 (25/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Thanks so much for the drip-tip hint! I’m definitely swinging by there ASAP!


And if there is way to try the wave tips, definitely worth it. 

Vapers corner has the clear, grey and black resin in those pipe boy tips

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

GSM500 said:


> And if there is way to try the wave tips, definitely worth it.
> 
> Vapers corner has the clear, grey and black resin in those pipe boy tips


 Do the pipe boys have a proper, narrow MTL bore? I cant see on the image and dont want to spend R120 on a drip tip and buy the wrong thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (25/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Do the pipe boys have a proper, narrow MTL bore? I cant see on the image and dont want to spend R120 on a drip tip and buy the wrong thing.


Perfect for. MTL. You won't go wrong. Hollowed out at the bottom and smaller bore at the top. A bit like the standard Kayfun Prime drip tip.




Another thing about the expromizer V4, the drip tip that it came with muted the flavour for me, so I switched it for a slightly wider bore and a big improvement on flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45 (25/11/20)

GSM500 said:


> Perfect for. MTL. You won't go wrong. Hollowed out at the bottom and smaller bore at the top. A bit like the standard Kayfun Prime drip tip.
> View attachment 214927
> View attachment 214928
> 
> ...


Where these from bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (25/11/20)

Scouse45 said:


> Where these from bud


Vapers corner for the pipe boy tips and Creme de Vape for the wave tips

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

GSM500 said:


> Perfect for. MTL. You won't go wrong. Hollowed out at the bottom and smaller bore at the top. A bit like the standard Kayfun Prime drip tip.
> View attachment 214927
> View attachment 214928
> 
> ...


Fantastic, if it is in the range of the Kayfun tips, it will be perfect!
Sending you a whatsapp tomorrow btw, I need to restock on some proper liquids.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45 (25/11/20)

GSM500 said:


> Vapers corner for the pipe boy tips and Creme de Vape for the wave tips


Hi Guy... hahaha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/11/20)

for a bunch of village idiots i think we are making good progress

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Scouse45 (25/11/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> for a bunch of village idiots i think we are making good progress


Mtl experts here! Through and through

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Ruwaid (25/11/20)

GSM500 said:


> Vapers corner for the pipe boy tips and Creme de Vape for the wave tips


these Pipe boy tips look very similar to the nautilus 2 tip. Not sure about the bore size but same concept. In my experience with the nautilus 2 tip, the bore narrowing in the centre ensures no juice/condensation build up ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)

@CJB85 for the tips, seeing as they are BVC products:

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## CJB85 (26/11/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> for a bunch of village idiots i think we are making good progress


Just for the record, the village idiot line was purely personal reference

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (27/11/20)

New build in the Ether...
Coilology MTL staple, self wrapped at 7 wraps and 2.5mm ID. Came out to a 0.43 in the end.

More warmth, more flavour, tighter draw.
Make of that what you will

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## GSM500 (27/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> New build in the Ether...
> Coilology MTL staple, self wrapped at 7 wraps and 2.5mm ID. Came out to a 0.43 in the end.
> 
> More warmth, more flavour, tighter draw.
> ...


Wish I could get some more of that wire, works really well for a build like this

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## CJB85 (27/11/20)

GSM500 said:


> Wish I could get some more of that wire, works really well for a build like this


I can certainly bring you some, I have a bunch of pre-rolled.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (27/11/20)

Happy with the rta so far but still very early days. Using vandy vape super mtl wire (30g) which I use to test first in most mtl atties. Flavour for me is on par with the expro but again, still very early to tell. Could change after it settles etc. The crackling seems to be pressure related. Opening and closing the top cap eliminates the crackling for now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## CJB85 (27/11/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Happy with the rta so far but still very early days. Using vandy vape super mtl wire (30g) which I use to test first in most mtl atties. Flavour for me is on par with the expro but again, still very early to tell. Could change after it settles etc. The crackling seems to be pressure related. Opening and closing the top cap eliminates the crackling for now.
> 
> View attachment 215145
> View attachment 215146


Is the tip on the left the Pipe Boy one that @GSM500 mentioned?
I bought one from Vapers Corner, just need to go and collect it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (27/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Is the tip on the left the Pipe Boy one that @GSM500 mentioned?
> I bought one from Vapers Corner, just need to go and collect it.


 Yes bud it is...picked one up this morning. Its nice and it was a great recommendation but with my build, it gets hot fast. On the right is the nautilus tip and I can chain vape without feeling it. The bore size between them are about the same.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

